# Question about charging indicator by the charging port



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

After having the charging pins replaced I noticed that the flashing charging indicator is not staying on all the time while my car is charging. I can't remember for sure but I thought the indicator remained on the whole time. Now after exactly 2 minutes it turns off. Unlocking the car while charging turns it on again, for 2 minutes.

Is this normal behavior?

When charging at a public location it seems to me that the indicator would be helpful to others who are waiting to charge and who, at first glance, may think the car is done charging.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

It turns off. Mine has always done that. The charger is usually providing visual indication of charging.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes, this is how mine has always been, and it has been a complete mystery to me. Why not keep the light on for the entire charging process and even after charging is complete, with a different color to indicate such. Not all charging stations have visible indicators that charging is taking place. I see a lot of complaints on plugshare about Model 3's that are "not charging" taking up a charging station spot, but I always wonder if they really are charging but it's just not obvious.

My LEAF at least kept flashing during charging, but IIRC the blue lights turned off after 15 minutes after charging completed (why?)

My wife's Volt had and and now Bolt has visible indicators lit until you actually disconnect the connector. This makes more sense, although the downside is that you need a decoder ring to figure out what's going on. IIRC, the Volt had a solid amber light when charging and then blinking green when charging was done. I think the Bolt blinks green when charging and then is solid green when done.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes that is normal.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I noticed that when the car is unlocked, the charging indicator is slowly flashing. When I lock the car, it stops flashing after 2 minutes. It seems to me that it should always flash.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

All of this is detailed in the Owners Manual.


----------

